# إعرف اصدقاء اولادك وبناتك وتواصل مع ابنائك يومياً



## حياة بالمسيح (1 ديسمبر 2019)

كن قد ما تقدر صديق لاولادك وبناتك واسألهم من هم اصدقاؤهم وتواصل مع ابنائك يومياً بشأن ما يدور في يومهم يوم بيوم ومن يقابلون ومع من يتحدثون لتكون في الصورة وحتى لا تكون اخر من يعلم اذا ما انجرفوا وسط عالمنا المليان انحراف وشر وعلمهم ان يكونوا تلاميذ امناء للمسيح وكيف يطيعوه ويحبوه ويعيشوا من اجله فهو سيحفظهم وسيباركهم وسيباركك ويبارك جيل الاجيال من نسلك


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2019)

موضوع مهم جدا
كتير بتلاقى الاسر معندهمش وقت يقعدوا مع اولادهم
نظراااااا لظروف الحياه تلاقى الاولاد اصحابهم اهم عندهم اهم لان تفكرهم واحد
لازم فعلا الاهل يكون عندهم وقت لاولادهم 
شكرااااااااااا على الموضوع القيم​


----------

